# Black half pad at a show?



## MarleyandEllie (Oct 30, 2010)

So I'm planning on buying a half pad for my horse because I heard they provide good back protection for riding and jumping. anyways... found a used one for sale that isn't very expensive, but it's black. Would I be aloud to show in a black half pad on top on just a plain square pad for any non-hunter classes? and te=hen for hunter just use the half pad only? Or could I just not use a black half pad at all???


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Does it come in white? If you have the option I'd pick white. It's more traditional. If it's a more relaxed schooling show it may not matter.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm assuming you're talking about a fleece one that will trim the edge of your saddle since you're considering showing with just half pad... If it's a gel/foam type pad I don't think it matters as much. But if you had the option of white I'd still go with white.


----------

